# ACNH character name idea?



## LemonAlpaca (Feb 21, 2020)

So with Animal Crossing New Horizons only 27 days away and me being me, I want to get some ideas about a character name I have got a town name figured kinda and yes I know im super early.

I like to plan ahead gonna make my town a forest/rainy theme if possible calling it deluge, and as for character I haven't decided the name i'll be female so I want a fantasy type name if possible.


----------



## Deli (Feb 21, 2020)

Hey I saw this post on tumblr that might be useful to you. It's just a bunch of 3-4 letter words that you can combine to make a town name!
They've split it into different themes so finding something you like shouldn't be too difficult and a lot of them sound perfect for an island.


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 21, 2020)

I like the name Dewdrop for a rainy town and the villager maybe Drip, Stratus, Rain, or Minnow


----------



## Loreley (Feb 21, 2020)

I'll probably look up some greek or italian islands or coastal towns and make that the name of my town. In the past I've always made up my own town name, but for some reason using an existing island name just feels like the right thing for me this time. 
If you happen to look for words in different languages, here are some useful words in German:

*Animals:*
Eule (_owl_; plural: Eulen), Katze (_cat_; plural: Katzen), Tier (_animal_; plural: Tiere), Reh (_deer_; plural: Rehe)
*Urban:*
Stadt (_town_), Dorf (_village_), Heim (_home_)
*Sea/Island:*
Meer (_sea_), See (_lake; sea_), Insel (_island_), Ufer (_shore_), Strand (_beach_), K?ste (_coast_), Bucht (_bay_)
*Forest:*
Eiche (_oak_; pl.: Eichen), Ahorn (_maple_; pl.: Ahorne), Wald (_forest_), Pilz (_mushroom_)

Possible names for towns would be for example Euldorf or Eulendorf (_owl village_), Ahornbucht (_maple bay_), and so on. You can also combine these with English words ofc!


----------



## Romaki (Feb 21, 2020)

This forum has been discussing NH names since December, so you're in good company. 

I've compiled a list of names for you, maybe something speaks to you:

Translations:

Pluie (Rain)
Kisa (Rain)
Sade (Rain)
Suma (Forest)
Miskas (Forest)
Floresta (Forest)
Selva (Rainforest)
Kaiwa (Rainforest)
Robina (Turquoise)
Plava (blue)
Sinine (blue)
Melyna (blue)
Mavi (blue)
Roheline (green)
Zelena (green)
Kijani (green)

Name Meanings:

Talia - rain from heaven
Neil - cloud
Lin - forest
Sylvia / Silas - forest
Mori - forest

Word Definitons:

Bengy (Benji) - old word for overcast
Cairie - old dialect word for a quick moving cloud
Gleen - sudden burst of sunshine (since you can't have rain 24/7)

I hope this list can inspire you to find some direction! Maybe you can combine some of them with a basic word?


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 21, 2020)

Woah, we're not the mayor. At least that's not confirmed yet. We're just an islander.


----------



## iExist (Feb 21, 2020)

Personally, I'm calling mine "Muunspore," as a mixture of "Sunspore" and "Moon." Please don't use mine >.<
Here's some island words/names for you:
Veil
Veiled
Shore
Woode
Sip
Drip
Droplet
Pool
Leaf
Drizzle
Dew
Tip
Branch


----------



## LemonAlpaca (Feb 22, 2020)

bump


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 22, 2020)

A good way I pick a town name is to find games you've got a strong connection with, or a game you just really enjoy. Look to see if there are names you can use from those. It may not be the most creative way to find names, but they're names none the less.

In my case, I often used Nuvema or Ecruteak, from Pokemon. In ACNH, I plan to use Seliana, which is from Monster Hunter.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 22, 2020)

LemonAlpaca said:


> So with Animal Crossing New Horizons only 27 days away and me being me, I want to get some ideas about a character name I have got a town name figured kinda and yes I know im super early.
> 
> I like to plan ahead gonna make my town a forest/rainy theme if possible calling it deluge, and as for character I haven't decided the name i'll be female so I want a fantasy type name if possible.



Hurricane would be a nice name.
Goes with deluge.


----------



## ChibiCutlet (Feb 23, 2020)

Maybe Toril? it means thunder


----------

